
Hipster Ipsum: Artisanal filler text for your site or project. - evo_9
http://hipsteripsum.me/
======
danso
For Rubyists, there's the FFaker gem, which provides a library of HipsterIpsum
text:

[https://github.com/EmmanuelOga/ffaker](https://github.com/EmmanuelOga/ffaker)

    
    
        Faker::HipsterIpsum.paragraphs(1)
    

# => _" Twee yr artisan Banksy freegan. Moon art Shoreditch synth locavore
Marfa twee Wayfarers helvetica. Williamsburg scenester trust fund PBR viral."_

There's also Faker::DizzleIpsum:

=> _" Snoop and my money on my mind like every single day smokin' weed it's
1993 if you was me and I was you recognize rizzide bubbles in the tub. With my
mind on my money eighty degrees smokin' weed the diggy. The dogg pound if the
ride is more fly, then you must buy used to sell loot tha dizzle. Rizzoad drop
it like it's hot why is you may I."_

------
fnbaptiste
You can take almost any two consecutive words from this and create some kind
of hipster indie/electro band. Vice Portland. Mlkshk letterpress. selvage
swag. Future squid art party. sartorial scenester. fashion axe. Brooklyn
Thundercats. and on and on. It's hipster gold.

------
brazzy
Funny, but not actually good filler text - too many capitalized nouns.

~~~
toomuchtodo
From the site: "P.S. If you want to ask us to uncapitalize a word — or all of
the words — save your time and do it yourself."

------
throwawaykf
Or, "Lorem Hipsum", for those into Latin puns.

------
joshavant
Don't forget Bacon Ipsum: [http://baconipsum.com/](http://baconipsum.com/)

~~~
nacs
Also:

Samuel L Jackson Ipsum: [http://slipsum.com/](http://slipsum.com/) (NSFW
language)

------
anarchitect
Related: [http://www.meettheipsums.com](http://www.meettheipsums.com)

------
GoodIntentions
"selfies cornhole messenger bag"

Seems about right.

